# Dehydrating pea pods and snow peas?



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Got a fantastic deal on some snow peas and pea pods yesterday! Thought I'd bring them home and pop them in the dehydrator, but now I cannot find the dehydrator book. (We're still under construction and living out of boxes...)

Has anyone tried this? How did it work for you?


----------

